# algea on my rocks and nerves



## dwsmith43 (Jan 26, 2014)

The kids(fish) seem to like it, but, the limestones are covered. Holy rock starting to accumulate some.Glass is clear, should I add something to my filter. 55 gallon and curently running a cascade 1000 with lots of floss and ceramic rings. Also a fluval F4 with standard charcoal, rings and sponge. Any sugestions?


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

You can try running the lights for 3 or 4 hours at a time to cut down on algae. Why do you dislike it, though? It makes things look more natural IMO.


----------



## dwsmith43 (Jan 26, 2014)

If it were a pretty green color i may like it.its a pea soup color maybe closer to brown. My tank is in total PITCH BLACK (18+hours) from midnight to 630 PM. They live in my garage/man cave. Led strip light and tv for almost six hours.i feed no more than they can eat in say two minutes. About 10 PM I throw three algea wafers in. Lights out at midnight. I am so lost.


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

How old is the tank? You may just be seeing diatoms. A diatom bloom is a normal phase that a new tank goes through, you might just have to live with it until the brown algae is replaced by green.


----------



## dwsmith43 (Jan 26, 2014)

It's about three month's. followed dr. Smith's fishless cycle for a couple months till numbers were happy. Bought a mbuna assortment online. 13 little guys 2 inches long. Was think of getting a uv sterilizer.


----------



## mtayl675 (Jan 1, 2013)

Definitely sounds like diatoms based on the tank only being setup for 3 months. I went through the same thing...every square inch of holey rock was covered in brown...wiped off easily, but then back in a few days. Drove me nuts...will eventually fade away, but took mine a few months to do so. Just ride it out...


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Eventually you will get algae in shades of green. This brown algae is just the 'first stage' in a relatively new tank. Most people like the way the algae looks on the rocks as it makes them look weathered and more natural. 
If you let the algae grow enough the mbuna will graze on it, especially if it's green hair algae. It's environmental enrichment for them. They get to do something besides mate, swim and intimidate each other all the time.


----------



## mudbug79 (Sep 18, 2012)

I went through this phase in my tank. my rocks were a nasty brown,then changed to green. Since changing to green my Yellow tail Acei graze all day on it. It also makes the tank look more natural. i get comments about how people like how i painted my rocks to look like i have algae. I tell them it is algae.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

This is the best stuff to get growing in your tank. Lots of little critters live on it just like java moss. Very nutritious for mbuna and other aquarium animals to munch on.


----------



## dwsmith43 (Jan 26, 2014)

Sweet. Thanks for all the great input. I'll ride it out. Like the look of that green hair algea.


----------



## dwsmith43 (Jan 26, 2014)

Well, here it july and these diatoms are pissin me off. Maybe im not running the light enough to promote the green yummies. It brushes off like dust. I do water change immediately after. 50 percent once a week. Using cascade 1000 filter and fluval fx 4. Media is chemipure elite, purigen,rings and floss. Feed once a day. Eat in less than a minute. Help please. Ready for chems?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I always suggest avoiding additional chemicals whenever possible. What size is your tank? I added nerite snails to my tanks when they were going through this stage and they took care of the diatoms within a few days. Get one large (about the size of a nickel) or a couple smaller ones per 10 gallons or so. The fish mostly left mine alone, although they do knock them off the rocks occasionally. Eventually you won't have enough algae to feed them and they'll die (a couple may survive depending on how much new algae grows), but the job will be done. You'll have some extra snail poop to clean up for a while, but that's a heck of a lot easier than constantly cleaning the algae. Nerites are good too because they won't breed in fresh water and over-populate the tank.

Good luck!


----------



## dwsmith43 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for the input. Snails sound like a good plan.i was thinking of extending my light time to about 8 hours also to promote the green algae.i like that stuff. After snails rid tank of diatoms ugliness.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm in the same boat, but about 1 month behind. Brown diatoms all over everything. Tank has been up since April, but stocked on 1 May. Perhaps I'll try the Nerite snails as well. Lights (Sat+ LED) are on about 6-8 hours daily, a couple hours in the morning, then from late afternoon til bedtime. No real sign of green algae yet. I read that silicon can promote them, and I have PFS, but the vast majority of instances I've read have said that eventually they fade. Waiting patiently...


----------



## Dacrittergitter (Dec 28, 2008)

> i was thinking of extending my light time to about 8 hours also to promote the green algae.


 That's what I'd try as well. :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I find the green algae looks nice at first but then it takes over the tank like anything else. Better to shoot for no algae. What is your nitrate and phosphate test results?


----------



## dwsmith43 (Jan 26, 2014)

Well, it is now mid October. Tank still full of diatoms/brown ugly algae. Water is beautiful. Fish happy. Just imbarissing to let anyone see tank. I really think its my water source. City report super high silica. I use purigen and chemi-pure. Plus a butt load of fluval ceramics. I do 50% or more water change each week. Every other week take all rock work out clean in old tank water, now I spray each rock woth peroxide. Seems to help for about three days. HELP!!!


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Did You Ever Get Any Snails Or Plecos To Help Control It? My Tanks Are Well Past That "First Few Months Stage" That everyone Says You Just Have To Wait Out, And Still Occasionally There Are Patches Of The Brown Diatom Type Algae. Granted, It's Nowhere Near As Bad As It Was initially, But I Don't Think My Water Chemistry/Lighting Is Right To Support The Green type Of Algae That The Cichlids Like. Rather Than Fighting A Constantly Losing Battle Of Cleaning It Off Myself, I've Employed Natural Methods Of Removing It (Namely Snails And Fish That Eat It), And It's Kept It From Ever Getting To The Point Of Even Being Noticeable To Anyone That's Not Looking For It. If You Haven't Tried It I Would Urge You To At Least Give It A Shot For Few Weeks Before Adding Any Type Of Chemical Remedy (Which I've Heard Are Only Successful About Half The Time, Anyway).


----------

